# Finally made a great loaf of bread



## carnivore (Jan 21, 2004)

tried a new recipe (a "Braided Loaf") tonight, and it's definitely the best loaf of bread i've made to this point.  it was so soft & moist.  the only notable differences compared to the recipes i've been using are that it has much more butter in it, an egg, an eggwash glaze, and the fact that it's braided.  one other thing i did differently--i kept slapping my hand and let the bread completely cool before i cut it.  i'll do some more 'scientific research' in the next couple weeks and find out what factors caused the bread to be so much better than the rest.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Jan 21, 2004)

Well Done! and congratulations Carnivore! Do you think the humidity level (since it's winter) might have been a factor? Take care You, and All! Atomic Jed!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 21, 2004)

Way to go carnivore! Soon you'll be the bread expert we all need!


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats on the bread, Carnivor! I love braids. Looks like you really put in a lot of time. Like Emeral says "It's a food of love thing."


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice going, Carnivore!  Woould that I could have that kind of luck!  I'm getting closer, but haven't attained that inner softness you describe, darn it!

It does seem the amount of fat and the softness of the dough have a real effect on the quality  of the loaf.

I, too, made a braided loaf a while back, using essentially the same recipe as for regular white bread.  It sure looked pretty, but was just as heavy inside as all the others.








The texture on all my loaves has been quite fine and regular.  I see pictures of rustic breds with large holes in them, and I can't figure out how to get that.  Do you  know?  I've tried varying the kneading from a very little to a whole lot - not diffeence.


----------



## carnivore (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks everyone--i was pretty excited about it.  now let's see if i can do it again  :P 

oldcoot--here's the recipe i used.  give it a try sometime and let me know if it works for you.  i thought this loaf was going to turn out like the others--it didn't rise as much as i would have liked, and turned out a little smaller than the one you made.  i've never got those large holes either, but i want them too!!  funny, most foods you'd send back if they had holes in them (donuts are the most obvious exception here)


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 21, 2004)

*"oldcoot--here's the recipe i used. give it a try sometime and let me know if it works for you."*

I'd be delighted to, Carnivore, but I can't find it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2004)

oldcoot - click on the word "here's" that is blue in carnivore's post


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 22, 2004)

By golly, "Elf, you're right!  But how did you know?  There's nothing on my screen to indicate there is asnything special about the word.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2004)

hey oldcoot - the word here's should be a different color - on my screen that word is blue - whereas the rest of carnivore's words are black.  Is it like that on your screen?


----------



## coquille (Feb 1, 2004)

I saw the bread. A lot of it depends on the flour you use !!


----------



## oldcoot (Feb 1, 2004)

Nope, "Elf -  black n white like all the others.

But I coulda just looked at the next opic!


----------

